# Dying Skyseer Missing Encounter Setup



## nayrelgof (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe I'm just missing it, but I don't see an encounter setup for Factory Aflame. It gives stat blocks for everything, but does not say how many Flint Arsonists should be there. I'm comfortable deciding for myself, but I'm interested to know your suggestion.

I'm looking at the 4e version.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 8, 2012)

There are supposed to be 4 of them.


----------



## SirCharles (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey. I don't know about the 4E version but in the Pathfinder one on the sidebar under "Action.Tactical"  it  mentions that there are 4 arsonists: "Now, with four human allies in tow, they begin setting up accelerants and long-burning firegems around the edge and roof of the factory" (page 52). 

Hope this helps


----------



## nayrelgof (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks. It's there in the 4e version too.


----------

